# Can't Remember Where I Took This Pic         Sure Pretty



## Lon (Oct 31, 2017)

This was in Monte Carlo, Malaga. Portugal  but I can't remember.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 31, 2017)

Well...I know Malaga very well.... and I've never seen that Plaza...so I reckon it has to be one of the other 2... I would hazard  Portugal


----------



## Lara (Oct 31, 2017)

Yes Holly, that would be my guess too. Ask meanderer. He's good at figuring it out. He's helped me on more than one occasion.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 31, 2017)

Found it...it's in Palma Majorca....at ​
Parc de la Mar ...


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 31, 2017)

*
What are those flowers?*


----------



## Lara (Oct 31, 2017)

High-Five, Holly!! That was fast work. Good question Marie. They are Bougainvillea I believe. You usually don't see them trimmed as hedges because they have such beauty in the way they climb and cascade. Here's the largest Bougainvillea in the world in Nanning. They say it's 10 years old. Close-up below...


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 31, 2017)

What beautiful photos! I love flowers, I even find dandelions pretty.


----------



## drifter (Nov 16, 2017)

Beautiful Pic, Lara. I have a small point & shoot digital canon my daughter gave me shortly after I put away my film cameras and equipment. I was handy with the film cameras, not so much with the digital. I have started carrying the little digital ELPH with me when I go out, So far, I've seen no reason to use it.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2017)

I have bougainvillea all around the walls of mi Casa in Spain, as have most people... it looks beautiful...but OMG the mess it makes when it  is windy or it rains hard...


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 16, 2017)

From a picture I saw, but can't find, it looks like near the Palma Cathedral in Portugal.


----------

